# Navicular vs. Laminitis



## Rialto (Dec 12, 2013)

Navicular usually presents as pain in the rear half of the foot, and is caused by changes to the navicular bone. Laminitis is pain and inflammation of the laminae within the hoof capsule, and can cause the bone within the hoof to detach from the wall. If there is coffin bone rotation associated with the laminitis, the front half of the foot is usually in more pain. Depending on the severity, the pain can be anywhere from a low level laminitic where the caretaker may not even notice at first, to severe where they cannot walk over to the water bucket in the stall. A laminitic horse develops an unusual stance where it parks its front legs out in front of it and stands more on the heels to relieve pressure around the coffin bone, but since your horse's heels are already sore I would give the vet a call. They can use hoof testers to determine where the pain originates, and help you develop the best treatment plan.

Horses with metabolic issues are at a higher risk for developing laminitis, so I would definitely be giving the vet a call. They can help you decide what diet, medication, therapeutic trimming and/or shoeing, care, etc is best needed to try and prevent laminitis while supporting his metabolic condition.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Agree with Rialto, to start with. If you would like a critique or opinions on his hooves, check out the link below for photo tips & send us some. More info on diet & management would also be helpful if you'd like any suggestions on what may or may not be done there. One thing is, I wouldn't be keeping him stalled, especially as you've already noticed he comes out sore after being cooped up.

Cushings is a 'disease' that appears to be due to chronic stress, due to a range of things, primarily systemic stress of IR, mineral imbalance & chronic pain - from long term hoof pain, back pain, gut pain.... etc. Some call it 'hypercortisolism' because that is the result of the stress and the cause of further issues. 

How have you managed & evaluated his 'navicular'? Is he on painkillers for it? Is he now on drugs for Cushings? How did that manifest? Is he overweight/suspected insulin resistant? Does he get much exericise?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would check for heat in his feet early in the morning before you move him. Check the 'feel' of his back hooves versus the feel of his front ones. You just do not get laminitis without some heat in the hoof. the 'itis' is laminitis refers to inflammation which causes heat. It is a very good indicator when a horse's feet should be ice cold early in the morning.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Equus magazine had an extensive article about Navicular just recently. It appears that navicular has often been misdiagnosed in the past. If you would like to know more about navicular, check out this article:
Navicular Disease in Horses


----------



## shellmybell1889 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. He is not currently sore, I am just looking for a way to tell the difference between him being sore from navicular or laminitis so I know how to tell when the time comes. I am good on the information regarding his Navicular as this is something we have started working with the vets on 16 years ago. We have managed it with proper trimming of the hooves, extra padding in his stall, keeping him turned out all day, and he was retired 8 years ago. He is not on pain medication. His navicular doesn't cause him much problems since his retirement but he does occassionally come out of his stall sore, usually in the winter when he gets stuck inside due to the weather. So I just want to know how I can tell if its just his navicular or if I should call the vet.
He was just put on prascend. He has been eating low starch/low sugar senior feed for the past 10 years so his diet isn't changing much except we are soaking his hay and he is being turned out in a dry lot. He has always been hard to keep weight on, right now he is at a pretty good weight. He doesn't get exercise, he is just a pasture horse and has been for the past 8 years.
And Thank you Cherie. I will definitely check for heat in his hooves.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

'When the time comes' - it shouldn't really. Generally laminitis should be avoidable with good management. I would strongly suggest that if you're working on 16yo info, you do some study into more current navicular treatment too, as MUCH has changed in that time. I think it was still pretty much thought of as incurable back then. While if it's been chronic for so long, I imagine improving/fixing the problem now will be unlikely, but you should be able to prevent it getting worse at least. Not keeping him stabled at all would be one measure - as you've already noticed he's sore when cooped up, I imagine you've already changed that management.

Back to the Cushings/laminitis. What were the symptoms that led to the diagnosis of PPID? What supplements is he on? I'd be giving extra Mg for starters(well worth looking into). If he's a 'hard keeper' & not had laminitis, why are you needing to soak his hay & disallow any grass? ecirhorse.com is one good source to learn more about these 'diseases'.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Equus magazine had an extensive article about Navicular just recently. It appears that navicular has often been misdiagnosed in the past. If you would like to know more about navicular, check out this article:
> Navicular Disease in Horses


Amazing,a DVM writes an artikle for equisearch and doesn´t even know what the navicular bone is for and what it does!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A horse with navicular will often start out lame and then it wears off as the horse moves more.
Good advice above.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

amigoboy said:


> Amazing,a DVM writes an artikle for equisearch and doesn´t even know what the navicular bone is for and what it does!


I suppose you're referring to her 'not too many solid answers' before she goes on to describe what it does. I gather from your comment that you have more 'solid answers' so please share??


----------

